# MLS Calendars



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried to purchase a calendar but couldn't do it. Are they sold out?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Did ya go to Shopping_Logo Store on MLS. Looks like it's working. What problems did ya have?


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

It isn't doing anything, I can't add to my cart, no matter what I choose, nothing happens


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Yep, currently sold out.. I will most likely have a few more to sell once they arrive at the end of this week.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad 
will the calendars arrive here tomorrow??????? hope hope.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I sent yours out on Monday.. They should be...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Are you sold out again? Just got some Xmas cash... 
John


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Just wondering if the 2010 calendars have been mailed out? Have yet to receive mine.

Thanks

Gary


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Sorry. I intended to get the calendars out on Monday, but ended up with a massive infection in my arm that took me almost completely out until yesterday. They are first thing on the docket tomorrow morning. I won't go out to get my Christmas present until all the calendars are sent out. Promise!!


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Shad...not to worry I was just wondering. Hope your feeling better.
Gary


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I posted some additional calendars for sale last night. Get em before they are gone.


----------

